# Its Dewberry picking Time!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Picked a few gallons already. But the vine is loaded. Chickens are getting their share O well. Its fun to watch them hop up getting the berry's and looking at their purple beaks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Love those dewberries...and your patch is one of the best I've seen. 

Looks like a very good year for berries and fruit. My Ouachita blackberries are loaded but they won't ripen for awhile yet. 

Going to be some fine fresh cobblers this year


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Lark! I got some picking to do. Just planted 200 watermelons maybe more. I know I'm crazy. Got to make up for 6 months down time. Sure gonna miss my onions. But my foot was more important.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Dewberries are the best, hands down. I have domestic blackberries and they are no comparison. Have some wild dewberries nearby in wet years.....none this year. I agree yours some of the best pickin I've ever seen. Jealous......


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Postman said:


> Dewberries are the best, hands down. I have domestic blackberries and they are no comparison. Have some wild dewberries nearby in wet years.....none this year. I agree yours some of the best pickin I've ever seen. Jealous......


Thanks! I agree dewberries are my favorite. There easy to grow. I love growing native plants .
I love my vine its right behind my barn and easy to pick. I'm not into tramping through the woods picking berries.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep..... That is the best row of berries that I have ever seen anywhere. 

Awesome Randy!


----------



## fishnfarmer (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow Rubberback. That’s impressive. Are those native dewberries? I’ve heard people talk about Austin dewberries years ago.
Do you or anyone else on this post have any experience with them? And where is a good source of plants?
I thought it would be neat to have a thornless dewberry so a couple of years ago I crossed a dewberry with a thornless blackberry. From that cross I got just one plant to come up. It is thorny and blooms like crazy but is sterile. The berries it does make will have 3-4 seeds. So far I haven’t been able to get those seeds to germinate. Also tried pollinating the flowers with blackberry pollen but had no luck with that either. About ready to get rid of that plant.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Cobler cobler the world needs more cobler very nice yield sir take some to the widows and less fortunate and more will grow.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fishnfarmer said:


> Wow Rubberback. Thatâ€™s impressive. Are those native dewberries? Iâ€™ve heard people talk about Austin dewberries years ago.
> Do you or anyone else on this post have any experience with them? And where is a good source of plants?
> I thought it would be neat to have a thornless dewberry so a couple of years ago I crossed a dewberry with a thornless blackberry. From that cross I got just one plant to come up. It is thorny and blooms like crazy but is sterile. The berries it does make will have 3-4 seeds. So far I havenâ€™t been able to get those seeds to germinate. Also tried pollinating the flowers with blackberry pollen but had no luck with that either. About ready to get rid of that plant.


They grow all over the place just dig the roots up and replant them.
I think the trick is where you plant them. Years ago I noticed they loved growing on the north side of my grandfathers old barn. I got some T- Post and wire and put up a trellis about 6 foot away from the barn. They moved over to the trellis and took off. I just kept adding on. 
In 2011 when we had the drought I didn't water them and they died. I took the trellis down and cut them down to the ground. Then they came back.
I'm serious I never water them. I just trim the vine back after I harvest all the fruit off the vine.
They do like the sandy soil here too. But again I think its the location they like.
In front of the Berry vine I started some grape vines. Vines seem to thrive in that area.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Haven't picked any since yesterday, won't pick any more till this afternoon. Mine are truly wild along fences, brush piles, etc. Have to keep an eye open for the copperheads- that's what the 22 pistola is for. We got a 1.3" rain just at the right time, otherwise they would only have been little black knots.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Haven't picked any since yesterday, won't pick any more till this afternoon. Mine are truly wild along fences, brush piles, etc. Have to keep an eye open for the copperheads- that's what the 22 pistola is for. We got a 1.3" rain just at the right time, otherwise they would only have been little black knots.


I didn't mention the snakes, that's another reason I don't like to fetch them in the wild. There all over the farm but I'll just pick em behind the barn. 
I just picked another 2 gallons. I usually get about 12 to 15 gallons. People come by to buy eggs and I'll sell some. They keep for about a year frozen.
I'll make some jam with them.
Sweet picking yall.
Yes, I got a few black knots but they eat good. They are good size this year.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice crop Rubberback. I've never seen them trellised like that, good thinking and a lot less bending over. Not much is better than a dewberry pie.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lunkerman, I'll see your dewberry pie and raise you dewberry pie and 'nilla ice cream! (That's why I only weigh 260!)


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Good year for dewberries.I have picked 30pounds in the last two days out of my friends field.Some will go to making cobblers ,but plan on making 50 or so bottles of excellent vino.44pounds needed to make the vino,so I have a little more picking to do.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------

